# looking for Subcontractors in Norfolk Va area



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

We are looking for Subcontractors in the Tidewater area of Virginia

PM me your information please


----------



## rexbus (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello...

I am based in Fairfax with 11 Foot Plow and 6 cubic yard salt spreader.

If you have extra work in Fairfax, Arlington area, I would be interested in.

It is pretty big truck and I would prefer highway or major road. 

Thanks.

Peter
703-932-1617


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you have any work right now?
Best to text me 
7036751192


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

*I am still looking for subcontractors for Hampton roads area*

Plow trucks, a spreader if ya got one, if not no big deal.
Bobcat, backhoe and loaders.
PM ME ASAP

I have a ton of work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## readycut (Dec 10, 2015)

I will be available after Saturday to help you out if you need me.


----------



## Bneighbors40 (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent you a pm


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You guys realize this post is three months old, right?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2100424 said:


> You guys realize this post is three months old, right?


OP posted back a week ago


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

WE are always looking for trucks in that area


----------

